# How long did it take EMT-B's to get their 1st job?



## bbmtnbb (Apr 8, 2013)

A survey for all those who are employed in EMT work.  AS an EMT-B how long did it take to get hired and how did you get that break?  Any extra activities/courses to help you land a position?  I just started and I now it takes awhile.  Just looking for anything to get started and get my experience for EMT-P school.  They all seem to want 6 months + experience with 911 experience. I am in So. Cal and will not be moving-own my own house so that is out. I don't need the money--sounds nice but I mean I want the money but part time is fine or full time-my husband makes a good living and this is what I WANT to do.  Any help or insight for all us newbies is appreciated. Also no interest in holding the hose. Firefighter's daughter and not interested.   So, doing the fire academy is out. THANKS !!


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2013)

It took me about 13 months to get my first EMT job in the San Francisco Bay Area, and I still have zero 911 experience after two years of IFT-only. :[ It's easier than when I first started in my opinion.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a way to edit this post? I noticed a typo and want to fix it.  Don't do two things at once--you get sloppy.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks APRZ-darn sure hope it does not take me that long.  I have a year and a half of volunteer work in a hospital WITH patient contact and 6 months of that in the ER. One of the EMT's that comes in told me they count my experience and she used to do that before she was hired by them.  I keep getting rejection thank you emails for my applications.  Are you trying to switch to a 911 company?


----------



## sweetpete (Apr 8, 2013)

I got hired as a "wheelchair van driver" while I was in EMT-B school and was offered the position of EMT-B once I passed the NR. Then, when I got my state cert, they put me on an ambulance doing IFTs.

So, where I was, it didn't take hardly anytime at all.

Take care,


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2013)

About 2 months after EMT class to be hired at an event medical company. 3 months after EMT class to be hired full time for a 911 ALS ambulance company.


----------



## energystar (Apr 8, 2013)

About two months as well. Where are you looking? I would imagine the selection in Thousand Oaks is rather limited. Off the top of my head I only can think of AMR and Goldcoast. I am sure there are more. In the San Fernando Valley you have many IFT companies who will hire with no experience and that is only about 20-25 minutes away.


----------



## mike1390 (Apr 8, 2013)

2 weeks got 2 offers in that time both from 911 providers. Medic was about 1 month.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 8, 2013)

Try McCormick Ambulance Service.....911 in 

Agoura Hills

Calabasas

Gardena

Hawthorne

Hidden Hills

Inglewood

Lawndale

Malibu

Redondo Beach

West Hollywood

Westlake Village

Marina Del Ray

Universal City

Carson

Lomita

Lynwood

Palos Verdes Estates

Rancho Palos Verdes

Rolling Hills

Rolling Hills Estates

South Gate


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 9, 2013)

^^

Thanks for info. 
I just filled out an app with them and hit send on their link and it said page not found and when I went back all my info was gone-lol Guess I will do it again later.


----------



## BeachMedic (Apr 9, 2013)

Took me about 4 months. Got hired at a 911 provider in Alameda County pretty fresh out of EMT school. Santa Clara County wanted to hire me but they didn't have a spot open at the time.  So they forwarded all my info to Alameda County. One of the best things that ever happened to me.  Fast forward 6 years and now I'm a medic on Oahu.

Advice? Interview well and dress to impress.  Have some life experience.  Be genuine. Humble, not cocky. Know your skills. As someone who has been on both sides of the interview table I can tell you that the number one thing on my mind is, "Could I stand a 12-24 hour shift with this person? "

Also never argue with a person who is evaluating you. There are tactful ways to ask questions. Once you get on the job and get some experience you can do things your way. 

Vague statements for sure; but those simple things go a long way in this and most other fields.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 9, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> Took me about 4 months. Got hired at a 911 provider in Alameda County pretty fresh out of EMT school. Santa Clara County wanted to hire me but they didn't have a spot open at the time.  So they forwarded all my info to Alameda County. One of the best things that ever happened to me.  Fast forward 6 years and now I'm a medic on Oahu.
> 
> Advice? Interview well and dress to impress.  Have some life experience.  Be genuine. Humble, not cocky. Know your skills. As someone who has been on both sides of the interview table I can tell you that the number one thing on my mind is, "Could I stand a 12-24 hour shift with this person? "
> 
> ...


Ahaha, that's the area I work in now. It was so hard to get a job after they laid off those San Jose Firefighters and AMR was on a hiring freeze for awhile. Now it's Rural/Metro and Paramedic Plus. Seems like Paramedic Plus is kinda like a lottery. It's very difficult to get a hold of that guy, and now all he offers is a chance to interview for Patient Plus (Paramedic Plus IFT division).

I just interviewed for a 911 today, but I did awful in the interview and there were a lot of candidates so I doubt I'll get the job.


----------



## medic308 (Apr 9, 2013)

While teaching a cpr class a month or two before emt class was over I was offered part time 911 that changes to full time after a 2 month probation period.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2013)

Hired before I finished the EMT Basic class. Never not had a job offer when I needed one. 

Hired at two places the day I got my NREMT-P. 

If you're having trouble, just keep looking.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 10, 2013)

^^ 
Not quite the same- in So Cal-even Nor Cal gets hired fast.  I notice you are from outside this area. Plus medic schools want 6 months 911 experience and NO one hires newbie EMT-B for 911 calls straight out.  (ok rare instance like winning the lottery) I am looking for SO CAL EMT-B's or former EMT-B's moved up to Medics (not too long ago as it is a whole different economy out there and not so easy to get hired like 5-10 years ago).  What made you stand out-how did you shape your resume.  I am not a kid. I have life experience and interview well.  I am very pleasant to work with and extremely hard working and energetic.  SO getting an interview is what I need.  Seems so far (not too long yet) no one wants to do that.  I am not into dialysis jockeying.  ANY ideas from SO Cal EMT-B's?? 

Thanks


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 10, 2013)

emt308 said:


> While teaching a cpr class a month or two before emt class was over I was offered part time 911 that changes to full time after a 2 month probation period.



I love the idea of teaching CPR-just signed up for instructor course- AHA Heartsaver and BLS! I have taken CPR for 20 years and BLS for 4.  As my sister says-I always feel like I could teach the course every time I renew. lol  This will give me even more experience and leadership.  I actually am a teacher of small children so this will work well with my skills and goals.  Keep me constantly up to date on BLS too. Thanks!!!


----------



## mike1390 (Apr 10, 2013)

bbmtnbb said:


> ^^
> Not quite the same- in So Cal-even Nor Cal gets hired fast.  I notice you are from outside this area. Plus medic schools want 6 months 911 experience and NO one hires newbie EMT-B for 911 calls straight out.  (ok rare instance like winning the lottery) I am looking for SO CAL EMT-B's or former EMT-B's moved up to Medics (not too long ago as it is a whole different economy out there and not so easy to get hired like 5-10 years ago).  What made you stand out-how did you shape your resume.  I am not a kid. I have life experience and interview well.  I am very pleasant to work with and extremely hard working and energetic.  SO getting an interview is what I need.  Seems so far (not too long yet) no one wants to do that.  I am not into dialysis jockeying.  ANY ideas from SO Cal EMT-B's??
> 
> Thanks



 I got hired right outside of EMT school from two 911 companies at 18 years old, it can happen. Iv taught emt students, and now have EMTs working under me who are old enough to be my parents, any able bodied person can join this work force. We cant tell you what worked for us is going to work for you. Honestly if you really wanna work for 911 then apply everywhere. commute do whatever needs to be done. Be persistant. The interviews will come. Fire departments and police departments are starting to hire again which mean a large exodus from the private EMS system in so cal, it comes in waves.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 10, 2013)

^^ Got an interview Friday! Yay


----------



## mike1390 (Apr 10, 2013)

nice where at? I'm sure at least one person can give you some insite.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 11, 2013)

It is PRN and I know it is not 911 but it will familiarize me with the rig and basics.  Hopefully can transfer into a 911 company, as I am looking for experience. 
I intern at an ER, and am working on AHA BLS intstructor and then medic school.  As much practice as I can. 

So, with this company I heard it is pretty much show certs and don't have a foot growing out of your head. lol BUT, if anyone is an employee or recent employee with advice (like what to wear for a girl-business casual is so much easier for a male) and any tests? I am studying anyway.  I scored very high in my class and finished NREMT in 71 questions so pretty comfortable on testing. I do intern at an ER and keeps me somewhat up to date. Any info is ALWAYS appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 11, 2013)

I heard PRN is getting bought out by Bowers, which is owned by Rural Metro. It's just rumors though, I'm not sure how true it is.


----------



## mike1390 (Apr 11, 2013)

I heard EMTLIFE is getting bought out by google.... Just rumors though :glare:
be care about what you believe as well as sharing info that is just "rumor". 

Not saying its not true and that it will never happen, but until the process is final nothing is certain, look at the McCormick/Flack deal that fell through at the last sec. 

Or how about the "I heard LA City is going to start using AMR" its all coffe table talk lets try to do our best at not feeding rumors. Lets stick to the facts


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 11, 2013)

^Mike1390  - very witty comment above, yes agree rumors are rumors until i's are dotted and t's are crossed.  I put in an app for Bowers in LB (YES willing to commute almost anywhere-just not move) they turned me down but persevering and putting in apps everyday until I am hired. :mellow:  You live/work TO area?


----------



## mike1390 (Apr 11, 2013)

live in TO, have worked all over including Ven co.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 11, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> I heard EMTLIFE is getting bought out by google.... Just rumors though :glare:
> be care about what you believe as well as sharing info that is just "rumor".
> 
> Not saying its not true and that it will never happen, but until the process is final nothing is certain, look at the McCormick/Flack deal that fell through at the last sec.
> ...



Regardless of the truth factor, it is still good to be aware of the rumors about the prospective company you want to work for.


----------



## mike1390 (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess we are missing the point of what a rumor is... I can make 10 rumors up about PRN right now, it shouldn't make her change her mind about working there. Rumors are baseless hearsay non-sense.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 12, 2013)

I just wanted to say they DO test-but if you know your stuff should not be a problem at all.  Legit company and I am hoping they hire me! I need to get one or two things done first to be ready to go but will work that out.  

They have a new large facility in North Hills and I like the staff and supervisors.  Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## energystar (Apr 12, 2013)

I worked at PRN for a little while as my first EMT job. For an IFT company they are definitely one of the better ones in LA county. All supervisors and management were consistently helpful and in a good mood. Good luck on getting the job it's a good place to work.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 12, 2013)

I was already an USAF firefighter when I passed my "EMT-Ambualnce" and had a civilian IFT job waiting.

 This was 1977 though.:rofl:


----------



## SuprMedic (Apr 13, 2013)

It took me about 2 weeks for my EMT in so cal for an IFT company, but that was in 2006 when everyone in So Cal was hiring. It took me 2 months when I got my medic in 2011 but I had to go out of state. As far as LA County goes, the 4 places you'll get tons of 911 experience are McCormick, AMR, Care, and Schaefer, they all share the LA County Fire contract so they handle a lot of calls.


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 14, 2013)

Took me 14 months to land an EMT job here in SoCal we do BLS/IFT. Been working for the last 8 months.

I'm glad to finally be moving on to another company where they do 911. They offered me PT (this past week) and its closer to home. 

win win.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Apr 14, 2013)

3 months.  Got hired on with a busy system 100k runs a year.  All 9-1-1.  As a greenhorn EMT.  9 years later I am medic in rural EMS.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 19, 2013)

Orientation on Tuesday.  

Anyone know what this consists of for PRN Ambulance in Los Angeles-North Hills office.  Thanks


----------



## Vinnie (Apr 21, 2013)

I was hired in a week plus with the experience from a volly squad as well.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 26, 2013)

So, to answer my own question-took me three weeks from applying to being hired and in orientation.   Full time IFT but hospital transport not dialysis pts. Excited to get learning and doing the job.


----------



## RoadZOmbie (May 1, 2013)

bbmtnbb said:


> So, to answer my own question-took me three weeks from applying to being hired and in orientation.   Full time IFT but hospital transport not dialysis pts. Excited to get learning and doing the job.



I am planning on applying to prn. What did they test you on if you dont mind me asking? Thanks!


----------



## bbmtnbb (May 1, 2013)

Regular questions on test (about 30+/- questions) that are similar to your class final or NREMT. Not overly complicated but covered a lot of topics.  On skills they did airway from OPA to NPA and O2 tank and nasal canula and BVM. Remember scene safety and BSI.  Also they were moving that day and just unpacking from the move-so had very little out for skills.  I believe they have settled in and will be doing more skills.  Do you have experience of ANY sort?  I have ER and hospital as an internship and that is why they hired me. Dress nice and bring a pen.  Bring your certs if you have them all too. You need:
EMT card
DL 
Ambu cert
Medical Examiner card
BLS for Healthcare Provider 
think that is it. All current too
GOOD LUCK
which station would you try to work out of? I am North Hills but they have East LA and Glendale (also Lancaster but those guys don't leave)
Let me know if you get in.


----------



## bbmtnbb (May 1, 2013)

Oh and put together a good resume. If only education then a curriculum vitae.  They are trying to not hire newbies with zero experience since they are upping the number of hospital contracts they have and not a dialysis bus type company.  Put down anything related and be sure of yourself going into the interview. Don't be late due to traffic -they don't buy into that as there is ALWAYS traffic!!!


----------



## RoadZOmbie (May 1, 2013)

bbmtnbb said:


> Oh and put together a good resume. If only education then a curriculum vitae.  They are trying to not hire newbies with zero experience since they are upping the number of hospital contracts they have and not a dialysis bus type company.  Put down anything related and be sure of yourself going into the interview. Don't be late due to traffic -they don't buy into that as there is ALWAYS traffic!!!



Dang. I would fall in the newbie category. I did an internship of 36 hours at a hospital and my ride a longs for class but thats it. Was it scenario based skills? 

Either Glendale or East LA.


----------



## bbmtnbb (May 2, 2013)

Try anyway-it cannot hurt.  Just highlight the actual experiences vs the time spent in your experiences.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## RoadZOmbie (May 7, 2013)

Well I just finished off with a gerber ambulance interview this morning. Went pretty good. Passed their written and lift tests. He discussed the pay and handed me an ladot form under gerber and said go back thursday for more paperwork so im assuming I got the gig? lol


----------



## Always BSI (May 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you did.

Congrats and ask lots of questions


----------

